# No weather problems here....



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello all you flat landers, it's The Oil Man again coming to you from the beautiful Rocky Mountains at 9400 ft elevation. THIS is my workshop.....dig it?

I don't know if I was doing a good job on these pieces or if I was halucinating from oxygen depravation. I've been working on my woodies but last trip to WoodCraft my wife once again talked me into trying the acrylic pen blanks. Here is my first turning of one into a perfume necklace.

My question to anyone is this. I have problems with the acrylic starting to melt at the speed I turn at. Regardless of how sharp my tools are. Also do they need anything on them after they are done for a finish? Anyone out there (Tortuga, you seem to have the hang of acrylics) have any advice for turning acrylics? 
Like everyone else, I still love the woods the most.

Oh, btw, anyone ever turn any Bois 'd Arc? (osage orange). Does it seem to have hard and soft spots in it that create problems when drilling with the grain?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sharp tools and short cuts to keep from heating, no finish required

great shop

osage orange is a wonderful wood, couple pics in here with pens, ducks calls


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know the answer to your question by I know that Merle Haggard was right when he said I wish that I lived in Colorado!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I pour my own acrylics. I have never had one melt when turning. Sharp tools and I do turn at a high speed. I sand at low speed to 12,000 grit then use a car polish or a plastic polish on them. I sometimes put a coat of car wax to get a real good shine.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

That is very beautiful country Oilman. I wish i could play in 2 places..
i work with acrilics when i'm doing my flyrods and I have found that a slower speed works best for me..

But I am using a carbide cutter and an auto feed lathe.. I just sit back and smoke while the lathe does the cuttin.
I have found while polishing i can over heat the stuff, so i do it in stages...

Randall


----------



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input all. Bobby, I never thought of a car wax finish, but then this is my first real acrylic piece. Pouring your own acrylics? I think I'll stick with turning for awhile before I try venturing into that world. But I would try making a little necklace out of someone's "hand poured acrylic" if it was offered......

I came into a piece of osage about 8 feet long and a foot in diameter, I've turned several little woodies from it. It seems to work better the drier its gotten.

Glad everyone enjoyed the view. I never tire of it. Next time I'll show ya'll another angle.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Oiler...gotta go along with JQ on slowing down the lathe a little with acrylics. They DO get HOT.. Also read when finishing to sand with a soft touch...don't bear down on the piece...and I been using wet sanding with pads from 1200 up to 12000.. One place I read that one guy recommended wetting down the piece while turning to keep it cool...Far as finishing..I don't use nothing on my acr pens...When I get to 12,000 sanding they are as smooth as glass...

Most important thing is what all the guys have said..."Sharp Tools and Light Cuts" 

Good luck...Man !!! that is some beautiful scenery...lucky dawg !!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I've had my best success on acrylics at high speed with real light cuts and sharp tools. I sand lightly with wet/dry to 2000 then polish with a polishing compound by Turtle wax. Looks great when done.

http://www.turtlewax.com/main.taf?p=2,1,4,14


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I did forget to say I do wet sand too. It does keep the piece cooler.


----------



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

cool. guys, next week I'll put all this info to use. But for now I have to go to the renaissance festival and deal with all those cute girls in chain mail....it's such a hard life, but I'll manage. I'll post some more pictures of my next trys next week


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have noticed that when drilling Osage, the bit will jump from depth to depth, as if the wood was hard and soft, but when I turn it, it seems to have excellent consistency ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like turning horse apple tree. It is almost the same color as my Hummer


----------

